# My new Hurricane Corn Snake



## Chrome (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBAMVr9x5W0


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

What do you mean by "hurricane". Is that the coloring? I had a corn once but sold him because he never came out in the daytime. I want a pet I can actually see. :lol:


----------



## Chrome (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah Hurricane is her Morph  Shes stunning, and Im proud to have her, ive wanted a snake for years! ive seen her about quite a bit, I just cant wait until she gets bigger!


----------

